# Plant ID Cabomba



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

Not too sure what cabomba sp. this is










Looks like cabomba furcata?? Or is Cabomba palaeformis?


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

I think its carolinana.


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

Could it be Cabomba Frucata

http://www.aqua-fish.net/imgs/plants/112.jpg


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

Looks like the same plant that I'm growing as C.furcata. Whether that's IDed correctly or not is another matter though!


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

Here is what my Furcata looks like.


----------



## rich815 (Jun 27, 2007)

Does not look like my furcata either. Even under low light furcata has a bit more red in my experience.


----------



## Fishtory (Jan 21, 2009)

The Hiscock "Mini Encyclopedia" shows one with your coloration. He calls it Cabomba piauhyensis.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Fishtory said:


> The Hiscock "Mini Encyclopedia" shows one with your coloration. He calls it Cabomba piauhyensis.


That's the old name for _C. furcata_.

I'm not sure what the plant pictured by the OP is. How many leaves per node, etc?


----------

